# How to stream live tv from tivo to PC?



## pkmnct (Feb 12, 2010)

Is this possible? I have the Series2 version 8.1-01-2-649 without a subscription, it is networked. If anything can i use the tivo to change channels on my stb while i am in a different room via a pc?


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

pkmnct said:


> Is this possible? I have the Series2 version 8.1-01-2-649 without a subscription, it is networked. If anything can i use the tivo to change channels on my stb while i am in a different room via a pc?


If your tivo is hacked, you can use Tivowebplus to stream video to your PC. Using routerplus and sendkey, you can send commands to a tivo via your PC.


----------

